# Cigar Collection



## truegritt (May 11, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my cigar collection. What do you think? I was only able to put 3 pictures on. There are more in my profile album. They are kept in a Havana Foot Locker Humidor at 70/70. Anejo #55, Opus X, Half of 2004 Opus X Complete Set, Davidoff Robusto Tubo, Fuente Flor Fina 858, Anejo Sharks, and I have a box of Nub 420 on the way also. Thanks for the feedback on how I am doing so far as I just started back in april. Brad


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Damn thats a nice collection.:dr


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Dude...Looks sweet to me. You have some tasty sticks there... Very nice! :tu


----------



## islandak (Jun 3, 2007)

That's a heck of a collection. You started in April? At least you're going about it the right way. I think most people start small and work their way up, you shot the moon from the start. :tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

geeeeeeez, do you have ANY everyday smokes?


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bah..call me when you get some premium sticks. 

J/K 

That looks like dreams I have had. :dr


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

That is a great start, great middle, or a great finish. That is a great collection of tasty cigars.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

That is a really nice selection but seriously..any everyday smokes in your humi???


----------



## truegritt (May 11, 2008)

truegritt said:


> Here are a few pics of my cigar collection. What do you think? I was only able to put 3 pictures on. There are more in my profile album. They are kept in a Havana Foot Locker Humidor at 70/70. Anejo #55, Opus X, Half of 2004 Opus X Complete Set, Davidoff Robusto Tubo, Fuente Flor Fina 858, Anejo Sharks, and I have a box of Nub 420 on the way also. Thanks for the feedback on how I am doing so far as I just started back in april. Brad


My everyday smokes are java and acid blondies along with some zino xs scepters


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW!!!:dr:dr


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice selection!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> WOW!!!:dr:dr


If you can make Old Sailor say WOW. You've done something. Or AL has sent him naked pictures again..:ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

That's where all those 300 dollar Opus auctions on C-bid ended up:ss


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Really nice!


----------



## jbudlives (May 5, 2008)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr
Spectacular


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Damn thats a nice collection.:dr


 :tpd: Great lookin smokes.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

truegritt said:


> My everyday smokes are java and acid blondies along with some zino xs scepters


Were you being serious with this one? Awesome collection.. but are those really your everyday smokes?? :hn


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice...:tu


----------



## mikeyp4 (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome collection!! I'm jealous.:dr


----------



## truegritt (May 11, 2008)

What are some good everyday smokes to go with, I currently have been smoking down the java's and naturals by drew estate.



truegritt said:


> Here are a few pics of my cigar collection. What do you think? I was only able to put 3 pictures on. There are more in my profile album. They are kept in a Havana Foot Locker Humidor at 70/70. Anejo #55, Opus X, Half of 2004 Opus X Complete Set, Davidoff Robusto Tubo, Fuente Flor Fina 858, Anejo Sharks, and I have a box of Nub 420 on the way also. Thanks for the feedback on how I am doing so far as I just started back in april. Brad


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

benjamin said:


> geeeeeeez, do you have ANY everyday smokes?


:tpd: Very nice collection!


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

truegritt said:


> What are some good everyday smokes to go with, I currently have been smoking down the java's and naturals by drew estate.


flor de oliva bundle... you wont be dissapointed! wanna go a lil fuller? sancho panza double maduro.


----------



## flmcgough (Aug 8, 2008)

JerseyStepUp said:


> Were you being serious with this one? Awesome collection.. but are those really your everyday smokes?? :hn


Never had Java's, but I must say that I do enjoy Acid's. Not the same as your normal cigar, but quite tasty nonetheless.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Looks a lot like my humi. Which means that there is no hope for you. I hope you not married.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Good job there's not a speed limit on the slope! you'd be busted bro!:tu


----------



## truegritt (May 11, 2008)

Just added some jucy lucy's to the collection along with some avo maduro's.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Me likey! :dr :tu


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

Very nice stuff there Brad.:ss


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice! Keep up the good work.:tu


----------

